# Official PS3 Compatible Controllers Blocked



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

We all saw Sony's warnings about the possibility of "igniting" or "exploding" unlicensed third-party PS3 controllers, but apparently the publisher isn't even happy with one of its biggest official  third-party supporters. The PS3 3.50 firmware update has disabled several third-party accessories including some from the biggest name in peripherals, Mad Catz, which leads us to bigger questions about what exactly Sony hid behind the scenes in its latest update.

Yet again, it looks like Sony sneaked in some changes to the PS3 in the latest firmware update that it didn't tell anyone about. Specifically, third-party USB peripherals are being cut off at the knees, completely disabling devices that worked perfectly before last week.





*Above: Sony's official notification about what's included in firmware update 3.50 says nothing about modifications to the system's acceptance of peripherals*

1UP noted a handful of unauthorized accessories stopped functioning on PS3 systems with firmware 3.50. Things like a PS2-to-PS3 controller adapter called the JoyBox, and a mouse controller from SplitFish, the FragFX, have become completely worthless. It also found a couple other controller adapters that went kaput, but 1UP reported "no third-party controllers that are officially licensed by Sony have been found to be affected."

Well, that sounds sort of justifiable, if completely draconian. However, the story changes. Mad Catz, one of the biggest official third-party supporters Sony has ever had, has come forward saying some of its products were affected too.



*Above: Mad Catz isn't some fly-by-night outfit skipping out on PS3 licensing fees. It's a legit, big time peripheral manufacturer that pays Sony for the assurance that its products will work without issue. Supposedly.*

"Over the last 24 hours, various media outlets have reported on issues gamers are experiencing after downloading and installing the new ‘3.50’ Firmware for their PlayStation 3 video game systems," said the peripheral maker in a statement. Mad Catz then went on to say "a small quantity of controllers sold before 2008" no longer function with PS3s after they are updated to version 3.50.

Okay, seriously, it's one thing to disable unauthorized devices from the system. But when people who paid money for a legitimate, licensed PS3 product that was sold at reputable retailers are forced to go out and buy a new controller, that's a problem. Mad Catz sells hundreds of thousands of controllers every year so there are bound to be a large number of customers affected who got their PS3 in its first year. Imagine turning on your PS3, it prompts you for an update that says absolutely nothing about disabling controller functionality, and after it installs your controller no longer works.




*Above: Controllers like this, though given a full stamp of approval from Sony at the time they were made, no longer work on the PS3*

Admittedly, there is a slight chance that this is accidental - something to do with the addition of Move support perhaps? And the tweak only seems to affect one legitimate company with a relatively small and "dated" (if you think two years is old for a controller) part of its product portfolio. But even then, is that acceptable? Sony has been very aggressive with trying to stop unauthorized activity on its consoles; it has remotely deactivated jailbreaking, and it took away the ability to install a third-party operating system, a move that has landed it into a class-action lawsuit. But now it may even be stomping over legitimate business partners. Where will it end?

Unfortunately, more specific details of which controllers were affected haven't yet been released. So you tell us. Have you had any problems with your third-party peripherals working after updating to firmware 3.50?

===
*Source on GamesRadar*


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 25, 2010)

Hilarious ham fisted reaction, aint no god damn "exploding" controllers, they obviously just wanna shut out haxing.  After six years of success, is this truly their best method of piracy protection now ?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 25, 2010)

Heh, that sucks for people with those controllers.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 25, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Pfft exploding controllers? Just seems a move to sell more of their official (and overpriced) controllers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RP SAID IT FIRST

Damn greedy Sony.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

You gotta feel sorry for Mad Catz- I swear a patch hasn't been released for their controllers to work yet, either. Sony's new marketing strategy, perhaps?

And omg, *raulpica* seems to be a soothsayer.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 25, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> You gotta feel sorry for Mad Catz- I swear a patch hasn't been released for their controllers to work yet, either. Sony's new marketing strategy, perhaps?


Why would we feel sorry for Mad Catz? They already got the money for selling the controllers. It's the buyers we should feel sorry for.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, both of them, then.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok now I've changed my mind. I'm not buying a PS3. I'd rather have a console that is not created by retarded people(*ahem* Sony.) I'll just get a 360.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 25, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to attack Mad Catz, or you. But Mad Catz probably doesn't even sell those controllers anymore. So why would it matter to them? The buyers are going to be pissed.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The buyers, ie me too, will be pissed when they turn on their PS3s...


----------



## qlum (Sep 25, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plus they can get a shitload of money when they start a lawsuit against sony


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 25, 2010)

They'll try and patch Madcatz back in. It sucks that many unlicensed products no longer work and never will work again but such is life. There'll be more that haven't been disabled (assuming the protection detects certain things in hardware and is not looking for a certain signing or something)


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 25, 2010)

that really sucks on both sides, i hope nintendo does not take the same route as sony is right now, i never really like mad catz anyways i always buy official controllers made by the company never a 3rd party b/c they just dont work well

ive had my experience with a 3rd party controller on ps1 and they are not that great i like original controllers


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

they're ok. budget, but ok.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 25, 2010)

I dont really care about madcatz due to many bad experiences with their poorly made products


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

they were licensed by sony. that's why this is such a scandal.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 25, 2010)

BloodyFlame said:
			
		

> Ok now I've changed my mind. I'm not buying a PS3. I'd rather have a console that is not created by retarded people(*ahem* Sony.) I'll just get a 360.



Don't get a 4 GB one or you may never get to play online with some newer games.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 25, 2010)

I read yesterday in a thread on the official playstation forums that some of the blocked controllers were now fixed, via a software update to the controller. Is this the future of controllers, making them update-able to bypass legitimacy checks?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

...and so the wii watches from the sidelines, a silent assasin...


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 25, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> BloodyFlame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? I find this hard to believe somehow...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

Halo Reach. 4GB Xbox=Boom.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 25, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply, you have to add an Hard Drive in it, as 4GB won't be enough to play online with some newer games (Reach).

Seems like this gen is the generation of the shadowy marketing schemes...

It's all fault of the System upgrades, I tell ya! We didn't have them when I was young, and we did whatever we wanted with our consoles! *shakes wooden cane*


----------



## SifJar (Sep 25, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> I read yesterday in a thread on the official playstation forums that some of the blocked controllers were now fixed, via a software update to the controller. Is this the future of controllers, making them update-able to bypass legitimacy checks?


Here's the link I mentioned in this post btw: http://boardsus.playstation.com/t5/PlaySta...t/td-p/46207147

(decided to post as reply instead of quote to make sure anyone who wants the link can see it easily)

Anyway, I have to say that I am quite disappointed that a company such as Sony feels the need to do something like this. I for one MUCH prefer the Xbox 360 controller to the PS3 controller, and have just found out that (until now) there was actually a PS3 accessory that allowed you to use a 360 controller with a PS3. I don't own either a PS3 or a 360, but things like that would have encouraged me to get a PS3 over a 360. But now they've blocked it.

At this rate, the PS3 will soon have fewer features in its firmware than it did at launch...

EDIT: Actually, seems that adapter thing for 360 controllers does still work. I was sure it didn't yesterday...

EDIT: More about the updated controller: http://playstationlifestyle.net/2010/09/23...ady-for-action/


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmm Mad Catz says they'll replace controllers that don't work if they're still under warranty.  What type of warranty does Mad Catz give anyways?  I can't see it being long enough to cover controllers from before 2008.

http://www.madcatz.com/pressreleases/MAD_C...MEDIA_ALERT.pdf


----------



## SifJar (Sep 25, 2010)

TheYummyKenshin said:
			
		

> Hmm Mad Catz says they'll replace controllers that don't work if they're still under warranty.  What type of warranty does Mad Catz give anyways?  I can't see it being long enough to cover controllers from before 2008.
> 
> http://www.madcatz.com/pressreleases/MAD_C...MEDIA_ALERT.pdf



http://www.madcatz.com/Default.asp?page=223

5 year warranty. You have to register your product on their site though, not sure if there's a limit on how long after you purchase it you can do that...


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 25, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Halo Reach. 4GB Xbox=Boom.


that's actually only co-op, the versus multiplayer works fine


----------



## Fudge (Sep 25, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It only mainly effects the Halo games. You couldn't play co-op campaign online in Halo 3 without a hard drive either. I would say that 99% of 360 games don't require a hard drive, whether there out now or going to come out.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 25, 2010)

Well that sucks, I had a 3rd party controller. Fuck you sony, exploding controllers my arse.


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 25, 2010)

BloodyFlame said:
			
		

> Ok now I've changed my mind. I'm not buying a PS3. I'd rather have a console that is not created by retarded people(*ahem* Sony.) I'll just get a 360.



Have fun paying for online play.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Well that sucks, I had a 3rd party controller. Fuck you sony, exploding controllers my arse.


Here's a suggestion for nintendo. Any unlicensed 3rd party wii remote? Release 4.4 and patch those wii remotes to play Rick Astley's 'Never Give You Up' on an endless loop when the console is turned on.


----------



## kamins (Sep 25, 2010)

I was a ms, sony and ninty fanboy for a long time, but after the shenanigans sony did this year I'm now only ms and ninty fanboy. They're seriously ruining their name, I was even considering to buy a new slim, but now fuck sony I'm buying a used fat.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 25, 2010)

kamins said:
			
		

> *I was a ms, sony and ninty fanboy for a long time*, but after the shenanigans sony did this year I'm now only ms and ninty fanboy. They're seriously ruining their name, I was even considering to buy a new slim, but now fuck sony I'm buying a used fat.


You can't be a fanboy of all 3 main console developers. If you like them all then you're not a fanboy, look it up.


----------



## sonypony (Sep 25, 2010)

3.50 Disabled 75% of 3rd Party USB.

Seems to be a lot of threads/confusion with an extremely large amount of external USB devices.

Looks like Sony decided to make a rash decision and disable a very large majority of usb devices to kill the Jailbrake(?) thing going around, but in the process, killed a lot of support for legitimate hardware out there. 









FragFX V1 seems to be affected also!
Source: 3.50 Disabled 75% of 3rd Party USB


----------



## SifJar (Sep 25, 2010)

sonypony said:
			
		

> 3.50 Disabled 75% of 3rd Party USB.
> 
> Seems to be a lot of threads/confusion with an extremely large amount of external USB devices.
> 
> ...


That is a made up figure pulled out of absolutely nowhere with NO proof or source to backup the claim. IN reality, a very small number of devices were disabled, mainly just fake knock offs and a few old legit accessories. Companies like MadCatz are even agreeing to replace such blocked devices (obv. only ones made by them) for free provided its in warranty, which is highly commendable considering it is Sony's fault alone that these devices are no longer functioning.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 25, 2010)

Mad Catz don't even sound mad...and why would they?  Their fightstick/fighting game line probably makes most of their money these days.

And that 75% figure is laughable.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 25, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> sonypony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ignore "it"
im pretty sure its some user here trolling, just like yesterday with the various wii troll's


----------



## fgghjjkll (Sep 26, 2010)

I reckon Sony is doing this on purpose to possibly release new firmware updates so "Third party controllers are safer to use" but also block future exploits?


----------



## Zetta_x (Sep 26, 2010)

Are they white listing USB devices with a special Sony signature? If so, the USB jailbreak is pretty much screwed and limited to white listed USB devices.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 26, 2010)

it was already blocked in 3.42 anyway, and no they arnt limiting stuff with only a sony signature since various flash drives, hdd, ect... still work fine


----------



## Zetta_x (Sep 26, 2010)

That's true. They probably blocked most of the USB devices that may even have the slightest probability of being used to perform such an exploit.

While 3.42 blocked a specific exploit, 3.5 went further and took better measurements to block future exploits. I'm pretty sure USB flash drives, HDD's, and other storagable media cannot exploit the PS3. The only usefulness of storage media is to hold executable files, the PS3 pretty much won't run any unsigned code from storage media making them safe.

Possible Scenario:

Upon plugging in a USB device, PS3 determines if it is a storage media device. If yes, allow user access to device. 

If no, does this device have any security risks? If no, allow device to be ran. If yes, block all user and system access to USB device.

What is a security risk has probably been implemented by Sony which is why random things were blocked.

----

A question to ask, can the remote that was modified hardware wise to run PSgroove payload still be used as a remote in 3.5?


----------



## donelwero (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm no fanboy... I'd be one if any of those 3 companies payed me for being one... so I could never understand... fanboys...

Anyway. I think SONY took piracy the wrong way. They might be able to fight piracy more efficiently if they gave something neat to their legit customers, not just pushing them. 

Two days ago I wanted to buy Cladun on PSN just to find out that I couldnt use my credit card because SONY wouldnt take international credit cards. Why? Because their stupid, my only choice was to go online and buy a PSN card from a SONY shop located far from where I live.. oh and to make things worse, a S20 PSN card costed $25 just because... well because SONY can do such things... how cares about their mexican customers?

So, really, Sony forgot about his customers... we're giving them money! I worked hard for this money and what do they do? 

I know Nintendo, and MS have done things like that, but hey... at least they give something to their customers... at least I feel ok with them. I'm not going to say that I wont ever buy anything else from sony, but hell... they just don't deserve the customers they've got.

Sorry for my poor english.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 26, 2010)

donelwero said:
			
		

> I know Nintendo, and MS have done things like that, but hey... at least they give something to their customers...


what do they give their customers?
the only thing Ive gotten from ms is a nice 360 system ban from live
ive never gotten anything from nintendo
nothing from sony either (well some swag items from PSU but that was a long time ago...)


----------



## kamins (Sep 26, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> kamins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I'm not a fanboy.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2010)

donelwero said:
			
		

> I'm no fanboy... I'd be one if any of those 3 companies payed me for being one... so I could never understand... fanboys...
> 
> Anyway. I think SONY took piracy the wrong way. They might be able to fight piracy more efficiently if they gave something neat to their legit customers, not just pushing them.
> 
> ...


I


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 27, 2010)

unless mad catz accepts the controllers back and reprograms or something
i think they are afraid something can be done on these controllers like the official controller... just like removing OtherOS


----------

